# Thoughts on the Glock 19 (9mm)?



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Love the feel and size (compact) of this model and am thinking of getting one. Looked at the sub-compact 26 also but that's a little too small in my hand. So .... I want to put a couple of questions out there to you "pros".

This would be a backup carry gun to my .357 snubbie. I'm leaning toward the 9 mm because (in my mind anyway) it would be a little more enjoyable to shoot than my .357 (that little sucker hurts!). 

What are your opinions on this model in particular and the 9mm round for self defense?

Also, my plan would be to include the CT laser grip with this purchase. Opinions?


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> Love the feel and size (compact) of this model and am thinking of getting one. Looked at the sub-compact 26 also but that's a little too small in my hand. So .... I want to put a couple of questions out there to you "pros".
> 
> This would be a backup carry gun to my .357 snubbie. I'm leaning toward the 9 mm because (in my mind anyway) it would be a little more enjoyable to shoot than my .357 (that little sucker hurts!).
> 
> ...


I've happily put a lot of rounds through the 19, but the last time I went to the range, I switched over to the 26. I love the 26. It is a little small, but I had no problem putting together great groups at 10 yards and the thing is very comfortable to shoot. At the same time, the 27 in the 40s&w is the same size and was also pretty smooth shooting. The 33 in 357sig is also the same size and also deadly accurate. Soooo, I would think that you'd love any of those guns, but for concealed carry, I'd recommend trying out the 26, 27, and 33. I did and now I want one of each.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

KalamazooKid said:


> Love the feel and size (compact) of this model and am thinking of getting one. Looked at the sub-compact 26 also but that's a little too small in my hand. So .... I want to put a couple of questions out there to you "pros".
> 
> This would be a backup carry gun to my .357 snubbie. I'm leaning toward the 9 mm because (in my mind anyway) it would be a little more enjoyable to shoot than my .357 (that little sucker hurts!).
> 
> ...


 excellent gun. i only have about 1000 rounds out of mine, but i havent had a jam yet. eats everything i feed it. large enough to be combat accurate, small enough to conceal.

as far as 9mm for defense, if you use quality ammo, you will have no problem.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I hate it! Yuck!! :lol: I only dislike it because I do not like the Glock grip angle....just can't get used to it. I had a chance to get a compact 10mm real cheap (should have purchased and resold!) but just could not get the thing to hold well. They have legions of fans for very good reason though. I suppose if I invested in one, I'd get used to. 
I think the 9mm is just fine, especially with todays high end ammo like the Hornday TAPS stuff. I know I don't want to get shot with one! And in a compact auto, I think it's a better choice than the .40 or .45 especially since you're looking for something more shootable with fullhouse loads. jmo.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

The choice thing really *IS* my problem WMU ..... I really *DO* want one of everything. I'm starting to feel like a woman at the mall :lol:.

And yes, I do shoot the very best ammo made for my carry gun(s). Thanks for the comments - keep em coming.



And JJ ..... you must have really freakishly weird hands ..... no further comment on that.:evilsmile


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love my glock 19 it is a great pistol. I carry it occasionally but not often if you are carrying alot you might want to go to the 26. I have put ALOT of rounds through mine without a single jam. They are getting hard to find right now the shops by me have waiting lists for both.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

You can't go wrong with a Glock 19. You will soon make it your main carry over the 357. There is some very good ammo out there for the 9mm. The 26 is a good gun but the 19 is just as easy to carry and much better to shoot.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> The choice thing really *IS* my problem WMU ..... I really *DO* want one of everything. I'm starting to feel like a woman at the mall :lol:.


I hear ya. My next pistol will be the glock 26. After that, I have no idea. I want a 27, a 33, and a 31. Good luck. 

The 19 was the first Glock I "grew up" on. After trying out a lot of different brands, I learned that I'm a Glock Guy. Unfortunately my wallet is trying to make me a Hi-Point Guy. :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Big_Jim said:


> You can't go wrong with a Glock 19. You will soon make it your main carry over the 357. There is some very good ammo out there for the 9mm. The 26 is a good gun but the 19 is just as easy to carry and much better to shoot.


Replacing the Smith 340 with anything else would be like giving up one of my kids :lol:, this gun would be "plan B" though!


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

KalamazooKid said:


> Replacing the Smith 340 with anything else would be like giving up one of my kids :lol:, this gun would be "plan B" though!


Why not carry both? The G19 IWB and the 340 in the pocket or ankle is a great combo.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

The Glock is the finest combat handgun ever made IMHO. I have fired thousands of rounds without cleaning and without fail in my Model 34 and 22. The 19 is an excellent choice for concealed carry. As far as ammo, i use federal premium tactical and use ball ammo every other round in the cold months. And for a second mag, I carry a glock 17 mag for the extra rounds. I figure if I need a second mag then I'm gonna need all the extra ammo I can get.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Big_Jim said:


> Why not carry both? The G19 IWB and the 340 in the pocket or ankle is a great combo.


 
It's a done deal, my local gun shop _had_ one left. I'm now officially a *Smith/Glock/TC/Mathews/Marlin/Benelli/Remington *guy!:lol:

My plan is to keep the Smith in my pocket and the Glock in the console. But I will be looking into my carry holster options. Geez, this is fun!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Look at the Beretta Centurian. outperforms, feels better, looks better. Plus Berettas are made in America(TOO late )


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Look at the Beretta Centurian. outperforms, feels better, looks better. Plus Berettas are made in America(TOO late )


Define "outperforms". I've shot a lot of different glocks and I've NEVER had a performance problem. I'll admit, the Glock isn't the prettiest gun, but I have yet to meet a more reliable pistol. I don't want to f**k it, I just want to be 100% sure that it will stop someone if they're trying to f**k me. :lol:
Also, I thought Berettas were Italian guns, am I wrong? 

Congratulations on the purchase K-Zoo. Welcome to the ugly world of Glock!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

wmuangler said:


> define "outperforms". I've shot a lot of different glocks and i've never had a performance problem. I'll admit, the glock isn't the prettiest gun, but i have yet to meet a more reliable pistol. I don't want to f**k it, i just want to be 100% sure that it will stop someone if they're trying to f**k me. :lol:
> Also, i thought berettas were italian guns, am i wrong?
> 
> Congratulations on the purchase k-zoo. Welcome to the ugly world of glock! :d


 
yes your wrong


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> yes your wrong


You're right, some Berettas are made in the US. I'd still like to know how they out perform the glocks though.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> Replacing the Smith 340 with anything else would be like giving up one of my kids :lol:, this gun would be "plan B" though!


 After telling you about the 340PD you went and bought one.:evil: The 9mm Glock is a good gun cheap fan and easy to shot. The G33 in .357 Sig has a name "pocket rocket" it is a snappy little gun it has just about the same as the 340PD. The G32 and G31 are fine guns in .357 Sig. Just about the flattest shooting round I have ever shot and it hits like a mack truck.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> Look at the Beretta Centurian. outperforms, feels better, looks better. Plus Berettas are made in America(TOO late )


What gun range would you like to meet at to show off them skills of the Beretta?


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> What are your opinions on this model in particular and the 9mm round for self defense?


 Federal 9mm HST or Winchester STX "old black talons". Just google and you can see some ballistic tests.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

WMUAngler said:


> Define "outperforms". I've shot a lot of different glocks and I've NEVER had a performance problem. I'll admit, the Glock isn't the prettiest gun, but I have yet to meet a more reliable pistol. I don't want to f**k it, I just want to be 100% sure that it will stop someone if they're trying to f**k me. :lol:
> Also, I thought Berettas were Italian guns, am I wrong?
> 
> Congratulations on the purchase K-Zoo. Welcome to the ugly world of Glock!


 shhhhh GIDEON may get pissed if he hears the military has been trying out the new Glock G21SF as the military wants to go back to the 45 ACP. As the Glock is the choice of many military, LE, around the world. Battle proven guns..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I hate it! Yuck!! I only dislike it because I do not like the Glock grip angle....just can't get used to it.


I don't like the way a Glock fits my hand either. They just don't point naturally for me. Many guns just naturally point at the target. Glocks seem like work to put on target. For a carry gun the most important thing is that it is an intuitive pointer for you.

Besides, I am scared of developing a case of "Glock Leg".


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Wildone said:


> Federal 9mm HST or Winchester STX "old black talons". Just google and you can see some ballistic tests.


I'm still anxiously awaiting the arrival of Hornady's "Critical Defense" rounds in 9mm. http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=786

I didn't think the g33 was too snappy, I just don't like the idea of firing such a screaming round out of such a short barrell. Stray bullets (and some hits) are going to keep going a long ways. The G31, on the other hand, would be great for longer range situations. I wish the 357 sig would get a little more popular, I think it's a very under appreciated round.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

ESOX said:


> I don't like the way a Glock fits my hand either. They just don't point naturally for me. Many guns just naturally point at the target. Glocks seem like work to put on target. For a carry gun the most important thing is that it is an intuitive pointer for you.
> 
> Besides, I am scared of developing a case of "Glock Leg".


That I get. I don't know if I would like the Glocks if I hadn't grown up on them. With my dad being a police officer, it's been all Glocks since I was old enough to pull a trigger. If it doesn't feel right, don't use it.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

ESOX said:


> I don't like the way a Glock fits my hand either. They just don't point naturally for me. Many guns just naturally point at the target. Glocks seem like work to put on target. For a carry gun the most important thing is that it is an intuitive pointer for you.
> 
> Besides, I am scared of developing a case of "Glock Leg".


In training we were taught to use the front sights on 3rd button down. I combat and defense shoot many never get a chance to line up all the sights. The average gun fight is over in 5 seconds with someone being out of ammo or someone hit.


ESOX said:


> Besides, I am scared of developing a case of "Glock Leg".


 someone I know that did that with a 10MM almost didn't make it.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

WMUAngler said:


> I'm still anxiously awaiting the arrival of Hornady's "Critical Defense" rounds in 9mm. http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=786


Those will be on my short list along with these:
http://www.speer-ammo.com/ballistics/detail.aspx?loadNo=23618

And a few others.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

WMUAngler said:


> I'm still anxiously awaiting the arrival of Hornady's "Critical Defense" rounds in 9mm. http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=786
> 
> I didn't think the g33 was too snappy, I just don't like the idea of firing such a screaming round out of such a short barrell. Stray bullets (and some hits) are going to keep going a long ways. The G31, on the other hand, would be great for longer range situations. I wish the 357 sig would get a little more popular, I think it's a very under appreciated round.


 To big of an HP for me. Great summer time ammo maybe, heavy winter cloths penetration no thanks.

Follow up shots with the G33 in a defense situation is a toughy try doing it under stress.

The air Marshall's and secret service and many LE carry the .357 Sig's.
Some LE have traded them in for 40's cause the cost of ammo the last 6 months. The .357 sig does have great penetration and sometimes to much. In a defense situation you need to know your back stop is before you pull the that trigger.

G31, G20 "10MM" hit paper plates all day at 50 yards.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> And JJ ..... you must have really freakishly weird hands ..... no further comment on that.:evilsmile



Yeah...freakishly is probably an apt description! :lol: I'm just more accustomed to the 1911 style grip angle and tend to think anything that strays from that grip angle feels a bit odd. Thats my only beef with them. For that type of gun I'd choose the Springfield XD or XDM based purely on the grip angle since it has the 1911 angle and feel. If I would have started out shooting Glocks, I would probably feel differently.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Wildone said:


> To big of an HP for me. Great summer time ammo maybe, heavy winter cloths penetration no thanks.
> 
> G31, G20 "10MM" hit paper plates all day at 50 yards.


I think those CD rounds are made especially for heavy clothed situations. They won't clog up and they deliver plenty of penetration, with maximum wound channel. As long as you're not shooting into body armor, they look to be very effective rounds. 

I don't really have much experience with the 10MM, but I've enjoyed the .357 sig.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

WMUAngler said:


> As long as you're not shooting into body armor,


 This is why some agency's went to the .357 sig round.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Wildone said:


> What gun range would you like to meet at to show off them skills of the Beretta?


 Range, I dont need no stupid range, I shoot in the basement, my own private range. 

The Berettas that I own always perform flawlessly, I dont know if they will shoot underwater, but then I dont plan on shootin any fish. Just look at it, one step away from a box. I seen earlier that one person made a remark about getting intimate with it. Looking at it like that I would say that it is safe to say that a fat ugly woman performs just as well as a shapely slender one. its all in what your willing to settle for.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Diggdug said:


> The Glock is the finest combat handgun ever made IMHO.


"Combat handgun..." ? I stand to apologize if I'm wrong but not aware of any national military force having adopted a Glock as their *official *sidearm. I recently shot a Targetmaster .22 rimfire that left the Remington factory in 1937 and has had 10s of thousands of rounds through it since then with minimal cleaning as a farm gun in the Dakotas and Illinois. A friend and I shot it a lot last weekend and you know what - it still performed accurately and unfailingly - but I would still be hesitant to characterize it as a *COMBAT* rifle . 

In my opinion if you want plastic go to a Tupperware party with your wife or girlfriend. If you want a true combat handgun go with an all steel Colt 1911, 1911 clone or even better a Browning Hi Power - all combat proven.

So says this guy - scourge of the Nazi raiders:










And this member of the Royal Family and scourge of the Taliban in Afghanistan:










Would you really rather have a Swiss Cheese plastic Glock as opposed to either of these blued steel Browning Hi Powers?



















Don't like blued steel? Then how about chrome steel coupled with black epoxy:










Except for the grips and magazine bumpers - all steel, all the way - forged in a hearth, not mixed in a test tube.

Want carry concealed ? Doesn't come much slimmer than this:










Cocked and locked is the only way to go:










Combat proven you ask? The Browning Hi Power is proven in combat across four continents and countless wars since 1935 and actually the only handgun carried by *BOTH* the Axis *and* Allies in WWII.



Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

www.lonewolfdist.com Glock Safety 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Works like a Rem 870 cross bolt safety, but on the trigger, right or left hand!

Item: LWD-SIDER
Ample Stock
Your Price
$49.95

Product InfoSpecs 
Lone Wolf Distributors introduces SIDERLOCK®, the new security trigger for use with all Glock pistols. This unique cross bolt security trigger replaces the original Glock trigger providing an infallible stop to any rearward trigger movement. SIDERLOCK® works under a simple concept: Quick, positive deployment of a cross bolt safety pin that allows simple and fast displacement in either direction. Pushing the safety on restricts rearward trigger movement. Push the safety off the trigger works as intended. Easily installed or removed, works for left or right hand use. Provides additional assurance avoiding any accidental discharge. Lifetime guarantee on materials and workmanship.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Getting around that plastic was for toys (Barbie and Ken dolls) was coming up next. But you phrased it really well


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

hoppes, let see you do this with your hi-power. good luck.
http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> "Combat handgun..." ? I stand to apologize if I'm wrong but not aware of any national military force having adopted a Glock as their *official *sidearm. .


Austria, at least.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> Austria, at least.


Like I wrote - I stand corrected. Austria plus New Zealand and others :sad:. A chagrined - 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a 19 I really like a lot. Carry it too at times...especially in the woods.

The 19 is the top selling Glock pistol and always will be. With the Corbon bullets, they're really like two peas in a pod. 1350 ft per sec and over 400 pounds of foot energy.

Plus, 9mm's are about the cheapest self defense hand gun to shoot...other than some smaller calibers. I usually pay about $17 per/100 of Winchester White Box ammo. A .40 in the same brand is over $25 right now.

Check out Glock Talk forums.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I own a glock 19 and love it. It shoots very well and I have never had it jam. My wife carried this gun for several years on the force prior to going to a Smith .40 then a Sig .40. She still prefers the Glock 19 over both. She also says it never once jamed on her either. With all this said I think it's a little blocky for my main carry weapon. I wear tighter fitting cloths and for me the .357 mag in smith and wessons 640 series snub nose suits me better. 5 shot, hammerless, on my hip perfectly concealed and easy to carry. Summertime carry is the .380 Kel Tec in the pocket. 
Extra clips and all that fire power with back up rounds and such------I just don't get it unless your on the beat chasing bad guys, but to each his own. I like to be compfortable.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

KalamazooKid said:


> What are your opinions on this model in particular and the 9mm round for self defense?


The 9mm is the only calibre that can reach its velocity in as short as 3" of barrel length. From this standpoint, it is a solid carry calibre for summer time and light clothing. Cor-Bon 115 grain +P+ rounds have proven themselves effective with center torso hits - logging in nearly 90% one shot stops - equivalent to the stats from the .45 Federal 230 grain Hydra-Shok and the Remmington 125 grain SJHP in .357mag. It was the only round I carried in my High Power and Kahr K9 when I owned them. Feel free to PM me if you have any specific defensive tactics questions on the 9mm. 

Glock as a pistol platform is especially resistant to perspiration, giving it an edge in my opinion for summer carry.


----------



## Stkbow (Feb 12, 2005)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> "Combat handgun..." ? I stand to apologize if I'm wrong but not aware of any national military force having adopted a Glock as their *official *sidearm. I recently shot a Targetmaster .22 rimfire that left the Remington factory in 1937 and has had 10s of thousands of rounds through it since then with minimal cleaning as a farm gun in the Dakotas and Illinois. A friend and I shot it a lot last weekend and you know what - it still performed accurately and unfailingly - but I would still be hesitant to characterize it as a *COMBAT* rifle .
> 
> In my opinion if you want plastic go to a Tupperware party with your wife or girlfriend. If you want a true combat handgun go with an all steel Colt 1911, 1911 clone or even better a Browning Hi Power - all combat proven.
> 
> ...


 
For about the same weight as your steel 1911, I'll take my plastic XDM40 with 17 rounds anyday.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Range, I dont need no stupid range, I shoot in the basement, my own private range.
> 
> The Berettas that I own always perform flawlessly, I dont know if they will shoot underwater, but then I dont plan on shootin any fish. Just look at it, one step away from a box. I seen earlier that one person made a remark about getting intimate with it. Looking at it like that I would say that it is safe to say that a fat ugly woman performs just as well as a shapely slender one. its all in what your willing to settle for.


In bed, I'd rather have the slender one; but in a fight, I'll take the fat ugly woman every time. Fat ugly girls will fight with reckless abandon, slender pretty girls are more worried about messing up their faces, nails, etc. 

The Glock is my fat, (yet suprisingly lightweight) ugly, fighting chick and I wouldn't trade her for the prettiest Beretta or Colt 1911 in the world.  

(That's a slight exaggeration. I would trade her, sell the the new gun, and buy two to three more fat ugly Glocks) :lol:


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a glock 23 carry it everyday, never have a problem with it shot 1000's of rounds in IDPA. I think of my glock as a tool, and good tools are made to use everyday.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

WMUAngler said:


> The Glock is my fat, (yet suprisingly lightweight) ugly, fighting chick and I wouldn't trade her for the prettiest Beretta or Colt 1911 in the world.
> 
> ) :lol:


 Sounds like your Glock is the Rosie Odonnel of the firearm world :yikes: :lol:


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> Sounds like your Glock is the Rosie Odonnel of the firearm world :yikes: :lol:


:lol:

Aww, come on. They're not that ugly; and there's no way that Rosie is "suprisingly light".


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Picked up a few hundred rounds at lunch today and startin bout 3 this afternoon will be pumpin some shells through it.

Funny hearing everyone talk about these "ugly" Glocks, but I personally think it's a beautiful thing!:evilsmile They kinda grow on ya.

Update on the Crimson Trace, they have a new front activated laser that's coming out soon and I'll probably wait for that. The current model (for this gun) is rear activated and I'm not sure I'd like that.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> In my opinion if you want plastic go to a Tupperware party with your wife or girlfriend. If you want a true combat handgun go with an all steel Colt 1911, 1911 clone or even better a Browning Hi Power - all combat proven.


1911's make fine Race guns. That is why many LE have moved to 40's the 45 ACP and 9mm are great self defense weapons just along as there are no barriers ie door, car skins, car widows, etc.. I want something that can protect me in all situation every where I go (God forbid I need it) as we don't have a choice of when we are victims of a crime.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> Picked up a few hundred rounds at lunch today and startin bout 3 this afternoon will be pumpin some shells through it.
> 
> Funny hearing everyone talk about these "ugly" Glocks, but I personally think it's a beautiful thing!:evilsmile They kinda grow on ya.
> 
> Update on the Crimson Trace, they have a new front activated laser that's coming out soon and I'll probably wait for that. The current model (for this gun) is rear activated and I'm not sure I'd like that.


 Yeah, but warts grow on you too. :lol:

Honestly though, congrads on your new pistol. Im sure that it will be a good one for you.


----------



## miestro_jerry (Dec 18, 2008)

The Glock is a fine pistol, to me a 9mm is not that effective for most LE uses. Try shooting thru a wind shield of a car with a 9mm. For home defense, it may be a little over powered, I use a S&W 340 PD for my conceal carry and home defense weapon. It is loaded with 38 Spls.

I like the SIG P220 in 45 ACP for most other purposes and it rides on my hip on a daily basis. If not the SIG, then a Kimber Raptor II. 

Jerry


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wildone said:


> 1911's make fine Race guns. That is why many LE have moved to 40's the 45 ACP and 9mm are great self defense weapons just along as there are no barriers ie door, car skins, car widows, etc.. I want something that can protect me in all situation every where I go (God forbid I need it) as we don't have a choice of when we are victims of a crime.


Well here we go the underpowered 9mm vs. the all-American 45 ACP or it's step sister the .40 S&W. - and for what it's worth I think this is a great and stimulating debate with a lot of valid points to be made on both sides.

Many depts. moved awayfrom or never adopted single action 1911 clones because progressive (???) and politically active anti-police citizens were aghast at seeing a holstered sidearm with a visibly cocked hammer - "What if it went off and accidentally killed a liberal???" If it weren't for this negative and silly citizen reaction there would be a hell of a lot more public safety officers carrying SA sidearms as opposed to the double action - "Oh just discount the first shot" - Tupperware pistols.

If I were a law enforcement officer (which I'm not although I did have an 'association' with a local public safety agency and shot on their range under the tutelage of their range officer quite often and for what it's worth their official sidearm was a Glock .45 ACP in various barrel configurations)* I would be inclined to favor a .40 or .45 as a duty carry gun - for many of the reasons you cited above - shooting through car doors etc. 

Having said that most public safety agencies require to one degree or another demonstrated competence with the issued sidearm on a somewhat regular basis. This is unlike many (but certainly not all) posters on this forum who get the bug for a revolver/handgun supposedly to use sometime in the future and should the occasion arise to defend themselves and their loved ones. They buy the handgun, shoot maybe a 100 rounds through it, stuff it in their nightstand and pretty much forget about it. And why shouldn't they - much more concern directed towards the proper shotgun choke/gauge, pistol grip vs. straight grip, .270 Win. vs. 7mm/08, pointer vs. Lab. proper sporting clays load etc. - as opposed to really becoming familiar with a weapon that may be called upon to defend their life - well I think you get my drift. 

I like the 9mm because I can afford to shoot it a lot - as in a lot. This (Browning Hi Power) is my personal defense weapon. I define it as such because somewhere down the line my life may depend on it. I shoot it a lot (200 plus rounds a week) under varying conditions - paper target, 'fun' combat action shoots, steel plate shoots and the like. The more I shoot it the more comfortable I am with it and the more confidence I have in it as a weapon that someday may save my life. Currently 9mm ammo is roughly half of what .45 ACP ammo costs and about a third of .40 S & W. When I carry I carry cutting edge 9mm defensive rounds. God forbid that I should ever get in a gunfight but if I should I would rather be in it with a totally familiar but 'lesser powered' pistol than an unfamiliar one of higher power.

Hoppe's no.10

*Every officer who shot my Hi Power on the range has said something like: "If you ever want to sell this pistol call me first - I'll buy it on the spot."


----------

